Ask HN: Why is there a black bar on top of https://news.ycombinator.com - kgthegreat
======
CarolineW
If you search for "black bar"[0] then you will see why it appears every now
and again. Here's a link for this occasion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548030)

[0]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=black%20bar&sort=byDate&prefix...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=black%20bar&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
neeksHN
Thanks, had no idea! Instead I was wondering why HN Special broke for the
second time in the past few months without the extension getting an upgrade.

